# Solved: iPhone locked following update attempt



## Mike McBain (Oct 27, 2001)

I tried to update my iPhone using iTunes and now it is locked up with the screen showing the iTunes logo with an arrow under it and a USB and cord symbol. Can anyone help me pls I am desparate.

Have googled it and it appears others have had the problem but I cannot find the answer?

Mike.


----------



## Mike McBain (Oct 27, 2001)

Solved with iRecovery and lots of patience


----------

